# Botox in Bangkok



## a4488

I know this seems repetitive, but I am looking for a straight-forward answer. Where is the most reliable place to get Botox in Bangkok? Most posts I've seen are either vague or outdated. Price is not the issue; I want to know the most reliable, dependable place that has good recommendations from ex-pats. (Doctor's name would be nice.) 

 thanks everyone.


----------



## saraswat

You'll have better chances of getting informative/pertinent answers on the Thailand section of the site. I'll move your post there .


----------

